# صور نادره



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

القديس يسطس الأنطونى







القديس أندراوس الصموئيلى






القديس عبد المسيح الحبشى










القديس ( رجل العطاء ) الأنبا أبرآم 

















الأنبا غرييغوريوس المتنيح





الأنبا مينا أفا مينا والقديس أندراوس الصموئيلى













​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2009)

صور رااااااااااااااااااااااائعه جدااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مالدينى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

صور جمييييييله ربنا يفيدنا بصلاتهم لحبيبى يسوعى


----------



## العجايبي (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*بركاتهم تكون معانا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*صور حلوة اوى 
ميرسى مستر نهيسى 
ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك*


----------



## tena_tntn (20 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين قوى 
شكرا


----------



## Boutros Popos (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معنا امين
ميرسي نهيسي على الصور جمييييييييلة اووووي
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جمال جدا 
ميررررررسى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## girgis2 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلواتهم تكون معانا*

*آمييين*

*شكرااا عالصور النادرة دي يا النهيسي*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## ارووجة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الك عالصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا صور نادره جدا وجميله

ميرسي النهيسي
يسوع يرعاك​


----------

